# Lake Garda August 2008



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I need some help  Does anyone have any suggestions for a camp site near to lake Garda for a week in August 2008, I am in the process of planing our summer trip which will be the first time we have taken our MH out of the UK we are planing on 3 weeks travelling down through Germany stopping at various points and then travelling through to lake Garda, we plan to spend arond 4 days getting there from the UK then about 7 days there before heading back to the UK.
The questions I have are does this sound alright as a schedule ? 
and can anyone recommend campsites in the Lake Garda area, we are looking for a commercial site as the kids will need something to do i.e. swimming pool / lake access. I have looked at camping del Garda but i cant find how to book a touring pitch.
Any help would be much appreciated I am sure there is someone out there with experience :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Hi

Four days is generous to get to Garda. Here is a suggestion for you.

Day 1 - West Mids - Dover - Calais. A fairly late evening crossing for the lowest price (if you are price sensitive - like me) and then sleep at the Calais ferry terminal. If you prefer to go earlier, leave the West Mids in the morning and take a mid afternoon ferry crossing. Spend the night at the Chateau Gandspette Campsite at Eperlecques, about 45 minutes from Calais.

Day 2 - toll free route - Calais - Lille - Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Chateau Salins - Phalsbourg - Saverne - and then aim for an overnight stop in this area. Travel is about 375 miles.

Day 3 - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - Gottard - Milano - exit the motorway at Brescia Est and take the SS11 signed as Lago di Garda. Fill up with cheap diesel on this road before reaching the tourist prices around the lake. Strasbourg south area to Garda is about 355 miles.

Where to stay at Garda - take a look at www.gardalake.it

There is a tourist office in many of the lakeside towns.

There are many routes to Garda - including via Austria, so please ask for any more info.

I will be at Garda from February 2008 until October/November with any luck

Russell

PS - If I am there, I might ask you to bring me a loaf of Warburton's and some mint jelly.

Lake Garda route


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Garda will be PACKED in August and I very strongly recommend booking in advance. It is also expensive.

We have used Camping Serennella between Bardolino and Garda. Last Easter we almost had the place to ourselves but we dropped in for an overnight in August this year and got the last place available which was virtually in the awning of a tent ! I wonder there were any Germans left in Germany; most of them were at Lake Garda and the site is geared to their needs.

We liked the site and it answers all your needs as well as being well situated within easy lakeside cycling between both towns. It's also on the bus route to Venice and Verona.

http://www.camping-serenella.it/eng/index-eng.html

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Kazzzy

We spent a very pleasant 10 days at :: Camping Eden :: this summer. We loved the place so much, we've booked for 4 weeks next summer. It has 2 good pools, restaurant on site and WiFi access. It is a 10 minute stroll to the port where you can catch one of the ferries that criss-crosses the lake, and 10 minutes up a steep climb to a lovely little village with some small, friendly shops and a great bar that overlooks the lake.

Gerald


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your help I knew this would be the place to ask, the camping Eden site looks just right and not too expensive either if there are further suggestions please keep them coming. Rapide561 Warburtons and mint jelly no problem if we do book :lol: I will keep you informed of our plans.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We stayed at Camping Fontanelle at Moniga del Garda. Great site but some pitches are tight and the access from the village is a little narrow. Right on lake. Lovely restaurant on site. July was so hot we would not even walk up to the village. Would not go back in July or August. Too hot!

IH


----------

